
TSA, American Airlines jointly testing innovative airport security technology - smaili
https://www.tsa.gov/news/releases/2016/07/05/tsa-american-airlines-jointly-testing-innovative-airport-security
======
nikolay
By accident, I had a pocket knife from Quiet Carry [0] on my keychain the TSA
didn't catch it. And I've had other similar incidents in the past. Of course,
they always find the innocent, and overly expensive water bottles bought at
the airports including unopened ones. The one and only purpose of TSA is to
catch terrorist-wannabes and create an expensive false sense of security.

[0]: [https://quietcarry.com/collections/bandit-
titanium/products/...](https://quietcarry.com/collections/bandit-
titanium/products/bandit-titanium-micro-knife)

------
andyjdavis
>Cameras that capture photos of the outside of the bag, which is linked to the
X-ray image of the bag’s contents.

Curious where all of that data goes. A giant catalog of x-rays of bag contents
could be interesting. To get a little bit tin foil hat-ish, it becomes
especially interesting if they system provides some way to tie a bag to a
person's identity which would seem to be possible given the context.

------
percept
And by innovative we of course mean: intrusive.

